# If Your Life Depended On It



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Hypothetically, If your life was depending on you shooting 30 geese in a weekend (no limits or regs would apply) and you have the choice between August Canadas or Spring Snows, what would you pick?

Remember, your life depends on killing 30 geese solo in a weekend. Choose wisely.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Snows hands down. I couldn't kill 30 honkers in the entire month of August


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

where I live, 30 Canada's in a season makes for a really good season. But, I would starve anyway because we don't get snows.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

no limits, no regulations? 30 spring snows would be easy, and I sure wouldn't be using a shot gun.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Hands down Honkers!! I mean we can shoot 75 in a day I know I can shoot 30!!


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree I definitely wouldn't be using a shotgun  .... I would pick Canadians though


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If it was life or death why would you pick a season? It is life or death. The next question is would you use a shotgun. Also getting 30 in one week end might be too much to process at one time.

Really what is the reason to post this post in the first place it really does not answer anything.

Chuck Norris kills anyone that asks, "You want fries with that" because by now everyone should know that Chuck doesn't ever want fries with anything. Ever.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

People said:


> Really what is the reason to post this post in the first place it really does not answer anything


Then why do you comment on it?

What's the reason for your Chuck Norris sayings on every post? Do you think they're funny and hip or something? They were lame eight years ago when they were popular.

Do you ever start any threads of your own? Or do you just like to play the role of Debbie Downer on everyone else's? It's sad people like yourself who don't know how to have a little fun on here that have ruined this site. You take it wayyyy too serious.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It depends what or why is it life and death....

If it was for food..... Honkers because more meat because of a bigger bird.

If it was because you need to whack and stack them just because of some other reason.... Snows. Because they are grouped up way more and you can see many flocks during the migration that are on the ground. So getting 30 with a rifle shouldn't be too hard.....again it shouldn't be...but you just never know.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Honkers to many variables for snows. Get on the X with honkers with a big spread and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If it was Sept honkers I'd say them, definitely......But August honkers, screw that!!!

I'll just go kill a deer, because I don't snow goose hunt!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Actually, no regulations apply? I'll take August canadas... I could have 30 with only 1 magazine, 1-2 sloughs, and get lots of work in for the dog at the same time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:withstupid:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Spring snows hands down with ease...... If no regulations apply... How many of you have driven an atv in a field 20 yards from a few k snows scattered throughout your field on the way to set up in the dark. Headlights on em an all they do is stare. Again the key being NO REGULATIONS ! Just my 2 cents


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Loaded shotguns with extensions and 2 other guys on the back of the wheeler, you could make hay on those snows. I agree with snogeezmen :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Lat56oya (Jun 5, 2013)

But, I would starve anyway because we don't get snows.


----------

